# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Σεμινάρια nautilia.gr >  Συνέδριο Διαχείρισης Πλούτου & Περιουσίας

## Maroulis Nikos

To *Derivatives**.**gr* διοργανώνει στις 18 Μαΐου 2010 στο αμφιθέατρο του Ιδρύματος Εικαστικών Τεχνών και Μουσικής Β&Μ Θεοχαράκη (_Βασ. Σοφίας 9 & Μέρλιν 1, διαγώνια απέναντι από τη Βουλή_) συνέδριο Διαχείρισης Πλούτου & Περιουσίας. Υψηλού κύρους ομιλητές θα συμμετέχουν από την J.P.Morgan Asset Management, Πειραιώς Asset & Wealth Management, Schroder Investment Management, EFG Eurobank και Prologue Capital Management.

Σκοπός του συνεδρίου είναι να βοηθήσει τους ενδιαφερόμενους να αποκτήσουν μία ολιστική εικόνα στο πλαίσιο της διαχείρισης της περιουσίας με ταυτόχρονη ανάπτυξη της μακροοικονομικής κατάστασης στο παγκόσμιο και εγχώριο περιβάλλον. 

Στο *1ο πάνελ* που αφορά καθαρά τη διαχείριση της περιουσίας εύπορων επενδυτών, οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ακούσουν την ανάπτυξη θεμάτων όπως είναι:
• Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές μεταξύ των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν τα τμήματα Private Banking/Wealth Management των ελληνικών τραπεζών σε σχέση με τους ξένους ομολόγους τους, 
• Οι έλληνες Private Bankers / Wealth Managers (PB-WM) είναι αρκετά ικανοί για να δώσουν τις κατάλληλες λύσεις διαχείρισης περιουσίας στους πελάτες τους;
• Πώς μπορούν οι PB-WM να προβούν σε αποτελεσματική διαχείριση των χαρτοφυλακίων των πελατών τους σε ένα τόσο επικίνδυνο περιβάλλον;
• Έχουν προσαρμοστεί οι PB-WM στις δυσκολίες και τις νέες ευκαιρίες της τρέχουσας δεκαετίας;
• Ποια διάρθρωση και τι είδους διαχείριση είναι κατάλληλες για ένα family office;
• Είναι τελικά αποτελεσματικό για έναν εύπορο επενδυτή ιδιώτη να δημιουργήσει και να διατηρήσει δική του ομάδα διαχείρισης της περιουσίας του; Ποια είναι τα πλεονεκτήματα / μειονεκτήματα;
• Πώς θα μπορούσαν οι εύποροι επενδυτές να παρακολουθούν και να αξιολογούν τις υπηρεσίες που τους προσφέρουν οι PB-WM τους;
• Ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η πολιτική ανταμοιβής με bonus και άλλα κίνητρα που αφορούν τους Συμβούλους; 

Στο *2ο πάνελ*, θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στους συνέδρους να σχηματίσουν μία πολύ καλή εικόνα για το που μας οδηγούν οι εξελίξεις σε μακρο-οικονομικό επίπεδο. Κρίνεται σημαντικότατο για τους εύπορους επενδυτές να γνωρίζουν τις νέες δυναμικές που δημιουργούνται τα επόμενα τρίμηνα σε θέματα όπως είναι:

• Έχει τελειώσει η κρίση ή ακόμη έχουμε μακρύ δρόμο παρακάτω;
• Έχουν περάσει για την ελληνική αγορά τα χειρότερα ή υπάρχουν και άλλα κρυφά σημεία που θα πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε σύντομα;
• Μήπως η τρέχουσα παγκόσμια δημοσιονομική πολιτική οδηγεί σε μία τεράστια “Φούσκα Χρέους”;
• Πόσο σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι η διαφορά απόψεων του G8 για την αντιμετώπιση ρυθμιστικών/κανονιστικών χρηματοοικονομικών θεμάτων;
• Έχει εξαλειφθεί ο κίνδυνος μίας συστημικής κρίσης και αν ναι σε μικρό ή σε μεγάλο βαθμό;
• Πόσο γρήγορα θα μπορέσει η Fed να αυξήσει τα επιτόκια για να αντισταθμίσει τα κίνητρα που έχουν δοθεί μέσω της δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής;
• Θα πρέπει να διατηρήσει η ΕΚΤ τα επιτόκιά της χαμηλά σε ένα περιβάλλον που επιβάλλεται στις κυβερνήσεις να περικόψουν τις δαπάνες τους;
• Ένα υποτιμημένο ευρώ είναι τελικά καλό για τους ευρωπαίους ή όχι;
• Οι επενδύσεις σε αναδυόμενες αγορές είναι σωστή επενδυτική στρατηγική την τρέχουσα εποχή ή παρουσιάζουν μόνον κάποιες ευκαιρίες σε μερικούς τομείς μόνον;

*Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα*
*Πάνελ I: “Είναι η διαχείριση πλούτου-περιουσίας επαρκής και αποτελεσματική από τα τμήματα Wealth Management-Private Banking των ελληνικών τραπεζών για τους εύπορους επενδυτές;* 
•“Διαχείριση Πλούτου: Μαθήματα από τη Κρίση. Το συνεχώς νέο δυναμικό περιβάλλον που δημιουργείται μπροστά μας, τι σημαίνει για τους εύπορους επενδυτές (HNWIs) και για τα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα; ” Σιώκος Σταύρος, Ph. D. Επικεφαλής του Asset & Wealth Management (Asset Management, Wealth Management, Private Equity & Alternative Investments), Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
•“Private Banking ελληνικών τραπεζών έναντι Private Banking ξένων τραπεζών. Πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα μέσα από εμπειρική ανάλυση”. Αρχοντίδης Δημοσθένης, Ph.D., Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Διευθυντής – Επικεφαλής της ομάδος Private Banking. EFG Eurobank Ergasias, S.A.
•“Family Offices: Πλήρης Έλεγχος για Εύπορους (Ultra High Net Worth) Επενδυτές & Οικογένειες”. Γρηγοριάδης Κωνσταντίνος, Επικεφαλής Επενδύσεων, Steadfast Management Corp. 

*Panel II: Investment Outlook* 
•“Δημογραφικές Τάσεις & Επενδύσεις”. Elliott Tom, Global Strategist, J.P. Morgan Asset Management.
•“Δημοσιονομικό Χρέος και Πληθωρισμός”. Jelf Tomas, Chief Economist, Prologue Capital, UK.
•“Μακροοικονομική Προοπτική σε Παγκόσμιο Επίπεδο”. Γουδινάκος Στράτος, CEO, Ulysses Capital Management.
•“Μετοχές σε Μακροπρόθεσμη Ανάλυση και Υποδομές σε Αναδυόμενες Αγορές: Πυλώνας Νέων Ευκαιριών;” Pietro Grassano, Vice President, Head of Greek Sales at J.P. Morgan Asset Management
•“Ισοτιμίες Νομισμάτων: Πώς να πετύχετε διασπορά σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο χωρίς μετοχικό ή ομολογιακό ρίσκο στις αναδυόμενες και ανεπτυγμένες αγορές. ” Hardeep Dogra, Global Currency Fund Manager, Schroder Investment Management Limited 
_Το συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην αγγλική γλώσσα_*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με τον κ. Αθανάσιο Τριανταφυλλάκη στο 210-6846329 ή επισκεφθείτε το* *www.derivatives.gr** ή στο* *www.wealth-management.gr* 


*To n@utilia.gr είναι χορηγός ιστοσελίδας*

----------

